
Venture capital investing in email newsletters - jatsign
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2019/10/substack-revue-email-newsletter-startups-tinyletter/599557/
======
cat199
Seems to revive the 'receiving a physical thing' feel like magazines. why not?

